# feeding syrup pump



## eaglesbee (May 3, 2004)

*feeding with a roller pump*

Looking into a pump someone recommend a roller pump have any of you ever used one of these kinds of pumps for syrup or honey? 
Lee


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 14, 2009)

If you want a hassle free setup use compressed air to "push" syrup. You might already have a compressor/air tank on the truck anyways. OR use a vacuum pump to suck syrup into tanks. All the pumps I have tried break eventually. Of course this requires sealed tanks...


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I like the feeding system that I got from Mann Lake. For you do it yourselfers it might be cheaper to assemble the pieces yourself. It attatches to the outlet on a 250 gallon tank, so you don't have to syphon it out the top. Check it out.

Dadant has one too. I don't know if the other supply houses have them or not.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Mark - I've seen a pic of that syrup pumping rig of yours - on the back of an F450 I believe. What is that pump you were using down in SC?


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

3/4 inch gear pump driven with a 5 hp gas motor at a 3 to 1 ratio.
Used the proper relief valve.
Real simple & just plain works.
Designed after a Dadant system but for a heck of lot less money.
A whole bunch less weight also very easy to pick up a carry.
Probably 15 years young this unit is & maybe changed the oil every year & the belt I guess 3 times or so.
Pumps close to a tanker load of syrup a year with no problems.
Heck I even bought a new spark plug for it for this spring.

In this day & age I would not want to have a " spill " Of HFC any where with the way the EPA is & insurance.
HFC will kill livestock if to much is ingested.
Legal issues & insurance were my life for the past 25 years & so just my 2 cents worth!!!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

hpm08161947 said:


> Mark - I've seen a pic of that syrup pumping rig of yours - on the back of an F450 I believe. What is that pump you were using down in SC?


The one from Mann Lake. Maybe that was my F-450 you saw it on as I was driving home from SC. Now I am hauling it back. I didn't have a place to leave it in SC.


----------

